# Systema September Seminar on Weapons!



## DHohl (Jul 19, 2004)

Join us for an exciting seminar on Russian Martial Arts - Systema on Saturday Sept. 18th, 2004 in San Francisco. Certified instructor, Scott Connor is a long time student (10 years!) of Vladimir Vasiliev and Mikhail Ryabko, and one of the primary  teachers at "Club Vlad" in Toronto when Vlad is not available. Scott is known for his ability to explain Systema to students in an understanding way. Some of the tentative topics of this day will be systema breathing, intuition & awareness exercises, and weapon use such as chain, and stick. We will also get a rare opportunity to study Russian Sword as taught in systema. 

No experience needed! 

Saturday, Sept 18th, 2004 
10am -3pm 

For more info or to register: 
http://www.systemacombat.com/SeptSeminar.html

Thanks,
David


----------

